# warning: KLD '/boot/kernel/pflog.ko' is newer than the linker.hints file



## Erratus (Aug 25, 2013)

On a system maintained previously with freebsd-update, after a make buildworld from 9.1-RELEASE-p2 this warning is issued:

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD  9.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p6 /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
# dmesg -a | grep warning
warning: KLD '/boot/kernel/pflog.ko' is newer than the linker.hints file
warning: KLD '/boot/kernel/pf.ko' is newer than the linker.hints file
```

I tried to find some information, but I cannot solve the problem. The same warning is also issued with a custom built kernel. Any hints are welcome.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 25, 2013)

Just run `# kldxref /boot/kernel` to renews the module references to the kernel. Read kldxref(8)() manpage for details.


----------



## Erratus (Aug 25, 2013)

Problem is solved. Thanks for perfectly quick help on Sunday evening!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 10, 2022)

Just had a similar problem.
I run kldxref but the problem remained.
Why doesn't " make installkernel"   "make installworld" create a correct linker.hints file ?
[My system boots though]


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 10, 2022)

Last questions you asked were about removing modules and custom make.conf and now you have this error.

I think you know the causation link.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 10, 2022)

Maybe some contents in the hints file is no longer referenced due to the removal of a module.
But shouldn't 

```
kldxref /boot/kernel
kldxref  /boot/modules
kldxref  -R /boot
```
Fix it ?


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 10, 2022)

Roll back make.conf and see if it fixes this error. If not maybe its KERNCONF trimming trouble.

Are you sure it isn't a `make clean` type error. That is my first thought.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm currently reinstalling all ports and see if it goes away.
If not , tomorrow I remove "without_modules" from make.conf , and rebuild world & kernel.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 10, 2022)

It seems the problem remains.
I will remove the without_modules line from make.conf and see if that fixes


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 10, 2022)

After removing the line "WITHOUT_MODULES" and rebuilding kernel the problem is gone.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 10, 2022)

Yes there will be many trials and tribulations once you enter the dark lands.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 13, 2022)

Some tuning is going forward, some tuning is going back. 
This time I don't mind the data usage of /boot.


----------

